# Face it, you've been dying to ask.



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Deleted.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If I were to have another son, I would name him Bilirubin, and call him Billy for short.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I never thought to ask, but know the answer, anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Now we can all discuss complex subjects such as global warming, Federal and global monetary policy and so on because we now know our shit. Thanks Sockpuppet.


----------

